# Datsun/Nissan 310/N10-History/Info/Tuning/Ideas



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

Datsun 310 (1978-1982)










In 1978 Nissan introduced the Nissan Pulsar type N10 in Japan. it replaced the F10 Cherry F-II. In Europe it was introduced early 1979 as the new Datsun Cherry and gradually replaced the F10 100A/120A F-II. On some markets it had the 100A, 120A, 130A, 140A or 150A extension, as before an indication to the engine size. In North America the car was known as the _Datsun 310_.

The N10 Cherry started life with the old faithful OHV A engine, for Europe there were the A10 and A12, later joined by the A14 for the 1981 model year. 

The 310 had this A14 from the start which was replaced by the A15 (1488 cc) for the last of the A series equipped cars. In Japan there have even been some fuel injection equipped models. 
In late 1981, for the 1982 model year, the N10 got an all new E series OHC engine and new gearbox . The E engine was available in E10, E13 and E15 versions. Where the early model used a gearbox located under the engine sump, the new engine and gearbox were side by side in the engine compartment. The new layout also meant a new sub frame was needed- which therefore lead to the pulsar, which is a much different chassis than the original Datsun 310.

Check out this site guys, pretty much all what was said above is in this link below. Feel free to take a look at it, it provides useful information for all those Datsun 310 owners about Engine Codes- their capacity, compression etc. Along with other 310 Model Information:

http://home.wanadoo.nl/i.y.vlaar/n10files.htm

Some pictures of the 310 Models :

N10 station wagon









N10 3-Door wagon









310 GX (4-Door)









310 GX (Coupe)









N10 "Langley"









The reason why i posted all this information is not only to share a little information to you guys on the 310 but for others with other Datsun owners to somewhat "pitch in" ideas to help us tune our cars. Alright i think i've said enough :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the 310 evolved into the sentra/sunny also. the chassis became known as "B11" "B12" and so on as the sentra changed. Look up B11 performance here we've spent alot of time thinking of ways to make e series powered cars faster. maybe get an e15et engine 1.5 liter turbo, very available in europe and with a megasquirt running it it would be fun.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> the 310 evolved into the sentra/sunny also. the chassis became known as "B11" "B12" and so on as the sentra changed. Look up B11 performance here we've spent alot of time thinking of ways to make e series powered cars faster. maybe get an e15et engine 1.5 liter turbo, very available in europe and with a megasquirt running it it would be fun.


Wish i lived in Europe, i would defintely snag me an ET, however, on the personal, I think it's quite difficult to find one, especially when trying to find the wiring harness and the ECU. it would be wise to stick with the carburated E15, and work from there- like u previously mentioned. Another minor issue i have is the engine my Datsun is running is the latest A-series motor: the A15A1- with only 66K miles. Kind of trippy but the truth. The car- in the meantime runs perfect, has no problems, although the water pump may need replacement, but other than that and the lack of Vaccum power, my baby runs like a mini champ. So i wouldn't see the ncessity of an engine swap, till later. What my 310 does need is a bit of body work, along with better suspension and better brakes. I've looked elsewhere to find dimensions as to which aftermarket suspension parts are availabel for these models.

I also noticed, that both the Pulsar ET and the Datsun 310 GX look very similar, only the ET looks more blocky:











vs.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

if it's fwd, then it's probably the same as the early sentras so you might be able to use the larger b12 brakes.

A series... hmmm might be able to swap an E15.

I'd strongly advise you to use a megasquirt if you tried the e15. then you don't need any wiring harness and don't have to hack on any ECU. I started to do that and figured out there were much easier ways.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> if it's fwd, then it's probably the same as the early sentras so you might be able to use the larger b12 brakes.
> 
> A series... hmmm might be able to swap an E15.
> 
> I'd strongly advise you to use a megasquirt if you tried the e15. then you don't need any wiring harness and don't have to hack on any ECU. I started to do that and figured out there were much easier ways.


*Isn't the E15 an FR? If so then that would mean LSD location along with many other components would become an issue. Correct me if i'm wrong.  

*My main concern at the moment is the beef i'm having with the 310's suspension. Both of my axles are practically shot, along with its suspension: the shocks (not stiff enough to my taste), along with bushings (those suckers you can practically take out with your hand), and also NO STANCE, as in not lowered, therefore lack of stability on the road. 

So i decided to take my suspension apart for the rear and took some pictures of the components and took measurements of them---> that way maybe there are some similarities with aftermarket suspension parts for other Datsuns. Any ideas? Maybe some custom modifications?

*I only had time to do the rear, so very soon the front- my camera broke 2 days after i took the rear suspension shots, but here they are:


















The shock is held up by a metal bracket and bolts it right up.









Location of the spring- independent of the shock









Interesting how the original shocks were made by: Tokico
The print reads: Tokico: "System of Dr. D' Carbon"

*Is the b12's braking system front disc only, or discs on all fours? I tried looking for some information here, but it is very vague. 
*By any chance does anyone have any pictures of any information about the setup of the braking system for the b12? That way i can compare mine, and figure out the possible conversion on the 310.

*What is a Megasquirt? :thumbup:


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

B11Sleeper, i just realized i dont have an *A15*, i remember that between my dad and i we swapped engines with a 1979 Datsun 310 GX, which is an *A14*, that's why i have the 5-Speed now. Before ti used to be 4.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

server was too slow....please remove thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

yup, what the guy behind me said :thumbup:


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

Alright guys i found yet another link where they talk about the evolution of the Nissan/Datsun Cherry, including how the Cherry developed into the Sentra/Pulsar. 

http://www.cherry.nsb.pl/models.html

(early 70's)









(1978-1982)








Datsun Cherry N10 (310-North America). It was exported to many countries in the world.N10 and N12 are very different. Different engine, chassis and interior. Neverthless, many common concepts were applied in nissan cherry. It was offered as a three- or five - door hatchback, as a three - door coupe and as an estate.

(1981)








Alfa Romeo

(Cherry Modern 1)









(Cherry Modern 2)









(1984-??)








(Cherry Modern 3)

(Cherry-Australian)








(a.k.a Pulsar ET- North America)

(Pulsar EXE- NX)









(1982-??)








"Langley"

Im guessing this is also information for the b11/b12's so i decided to post. Interesting how when i previously mentioned that the ET looked similar to the 310, that we can see how Nissan slowly made the transformation.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

Like they say "A picture is worth a thousand words". Figured i'd bug you guys once more and show you guys a gallery of Datsun Cherry extravaganza:












*On another note, i decided to go ahead and post this picture that has alot to do with the engine, suspension and braking specs of the 310 (possibly comparable with the later b11 models), and many could crossreference it for possible future modifications. Here's the pic:










(ok, i think i posted enough- :thumbup: )


----------



## noksk8er (Dec 5, 2005)

more info on the cherry... and can you guys explain the differences between the engines?


----------



## 1981datsun310gxguy (Dec 7, 2005)

*Replacement Suspension parts 310*

Hi I was looking for parts on ebay and I did see some new shocks listed under datsun 310. Maybe check there for the shocks.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

I need to find some axles for my 1981 Datsun 310 GX, i tried Kragen's, Autozone, and Pepboys, and i guess the only ones they have are temporarily discontinued. ANy idea where i could find some?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.raxles.com/

the best CV axles you can get.

these guys make good axles and are cool.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

bringing the thread back from the dead....oh no...anyhow i called raxles, and apparently they dont carry axles for my car...=(, i'll try to search elsewhere.

ANyhow, in the meantime i have been wondering what size wheels i could fit on this car. I was thinking of some 14s maybe 15s but im afraid of any rubbing. Also whats the lowest offset we can use for these datsuns and what size tires we coudl use. Let me know guys, i would appreciate it alot!


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

1981datsun310gxguy said:


> Hi I was looking for parts on ebay and I did see some new shocks listed under datsun 310. Maybe check there for the shocks.


They say: "gas a shock" w/e that means, i wonder if its not another of those cheezy aftermarket shocks that have a "squishy" feeling on them...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the RWD cars all had oil filled dampers - no squishy shock in the front, the rears tended to have gas charged 'shocks' but there are some adjustable dampers, koni made them, it might be easier to adapt a easier to find damper to the rear as the options are slim.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> the RWD cars all had oil filled dampers - no squishy shock in the front, the rears tended to have gas charged 'shocks' but there are some adjustable dampers, koni made them, it might be easier to adapt a easier to find damper to the rear as the options are slim.


The dampers in the rear will be hard to mess around with since its damper is independent of its spring, and also this damper fits through the hole in the control arm. Here are pictures of how the rear shocks are mounted in the back:

Mounted on the inside:









Hole, the damper goes through the control arm:









How its mounted below:









Maybe a different control arm? I'm stuck basically. Unless i can find a shock that can fit through the hole, and that has the same length as the original. Suggestions welcome.


----------

